
Git GUIs: A Tale of Two Source Models - brlnwest
https://www.grailbox.com/2020/07/git-guis-a-tale-of-two-source-models/
======
greatgib
As an alternative, I use git-cola GUI that is free and open source:
[https://git-cola.github.io/screenshots.html](https://git-
cola.github.io/screenshots.html)

It is not perfect, but it is light and have a lot of the most common
operations right.

Its most interesting feature is to be able to easily mark/select chunks of
modified files to only commit them.

